

Deadly parasite turns Bay Area honeybees into zombie slaves - anigbrowl
http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_19666381

======
anigbrowl
There's some interesting science about a serious problem (bee colony collapse
> pollination problems for agriculture >$billions$ in economic losses), but I
have to admit I got a chuckle from the headline.

